# Tarantula Enclosure



## Lesh0 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello guys im new in the Tarantula Hobby but i got experience with Reptiles ( i Own 4 leopards, 2 Cresties , 1 Bearded Dragon, 1 Nephrurus Milii, 1 Sphaerodactylus ariasae) and the terrarium space for them is the bigger the better but as i read here its not the same story with Tarantulas  so my question is what is the best size for Big Adult Terrestrial tarantula terrarium 12x12x12 or 16x16x12 ( i know they can live in both i currently own Adult Female Brachypelma Smithi) looking to get more adult T's so i want to know what terrarium size will be better for the "T"


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 15, 2016)

What is she in right now?  Post some pictures. 
All the reptile experience in the world has little effect on Tarantula keeping. They are an entirely different ball game (and overall far more easy).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lesh0 (Mar 15, 2016)

she is in 45x30x30 Cm Right now Habisphre by Exo terra im asking for the future because i think of getting more species mainly terrestrial like Brachypelma, Grammostola and Acanthoscurria species


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2016)

You can house with no problems terrestrial T's also in fauna box. Mines are in general in a 30 cm (floor) X 20 (deep) x 18 (height)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lesh0 (Mar 15, 2016)

i know this but i want the best for the T i dont think for Fully grown T can live comfortable in  30x20cm (when the t is around 18 cm)


----------



## Envoirment (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd go for 16x16x12. Especially with _A.geniculata_ and some _Grammostola _species getting to 7-8" in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yanose (Mar 15, 2016)

i will add my two cents say over the years i have had more problems with the T having too big a space then i have with Ts not having enough space. so err on the side of smaller has always been my rule of thumb as more space makes it harder for your Ts to find their food. though in this case i would go for the 16x16x12 for and adult B. smithi just for me normally i use sterilite lock top containers for my Ts only get othe kinds for display animals then i usually get one from jamies or Tarantula cages.com. do not know who would make acrylic cages for you locally though and i lean mainly towards arboreal Ts specifically avics and Pslamos so cross ventilation is a must.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2016)

@Lesh0 
I can tell you that mines are perfectly comfortable in those enclosures. I'm not talking about giants like genus _Theraphosa_ or _Lasiodora parahybana _(still a bit overestimated in size). *Height*, unlike arboreals and obligate burrowers/burrowing T's, isn't important at all for terrestrial T's. Imo the less, the better.

30 cm floor space is good for "normal sized", like 'Grammo" "Brachy" etc NW terrestrial T's. I have adults 0.1 housed in those, and i can guarantee you that there's even "room" that they don't use, go figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 15, 2016)

Lesh0 said:


> i know this but i want the best for the T i dont think for Fully grown T can live comfortable in  30x20cm (when the t is around 18 cm)


Why bother asking if you are not even listening to experienced T keepers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't think that there is enough of a size difference between a 12x12x12 or 16x16x12 to really make a difference . Buy the one that best fits your budget and the place you have to put it .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lesh0 (Mar 15, 2016)

louise f said:


> Why bother asking if you are not even listening to experienced T keepers.


i do Listen and care about their experience thats why im asking i just was curious if a fully grown 16 cm T will be ok in 30x20 cm enclosure ( now i know that it will be happy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Mar 15, 2016)

Lesh0 said:


> i do Listen and care about their experience thats why im asking i just was curious if a fully grown 16 cm T will be ok in 30x20 cm enclosure ( now i know that it will be happy)


I am happy to hear that. And welcome to a really fascinating hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yanose (Mar 15, 2016)

just make sure to put a lot of substrate in  it to lose some of that height

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lesh0 (Mar 16, 2016)

ok thank you all for the fast respond )


----------



## beaker41 (Mar 19, 2016)

My opinions on keeping large t's and cage sq footage , short version smaller is better until >8"

I've got these as far as large terrestrials
2 t. Stirmi's @ 9" dls splitting a 50 gallon with 24"X 14" each
1 l. Parahybana @7" dls
1 a. Genticulata @8" dls
Both in standard 10 gallon tanks 10"X 20"
2 a. Genticulata @6"
3 g. Pulchripes @6"
All in standard 10 gallons divided in half 10"X 10"
All my 4-5" t's go in 1/3 10 gallons and 2"-3" ers in 1/4's.
I've experimented with a lot of different sizes for them and I really feel like smaller is better as far as sq ft not only because of the caloric considerations, but because it seems easier for t's to "move in" and customize their environment when they've got less open space to work with. I always fill my tanks 2/3 full of coco not only to reduce the fall height but also to provide them with the ability to really go for a nice burrow. the chacos, lp, a gents don't care much to stay in their burrows if they even make them past a certain size, but my vagans albos n colo's pzb c fascatiums all still make and sometimes stay in elaborate tunnels. I also like to stuff the tank with a lot of plastic plants. I feel like they get a more enriching environment when there are more surfaces to crawl through, web over, and of its a Chaco mash completely flat. I always was fascinated by ant farms as a kid so I enjoy watching them bulldoze and web as much as feeding, and when I see a 3" t in a 16"x16" reptile container it's generally tucked into one corner with all this open empty space. I think people are well intentioned and think of a t like a small mammal or reptile with muscles that need flexing , room to run and explore, but in reality t's are blind pounce predators , more like crocodiles . They conserve energy at all costs, which is why often it's like owning a banzai tree, but I find them to be more active in general when they aren't trying to hide in a corner out of fear of being exposed to predators out in the open. Just my 2cents for your consideration


----------

